# Some practice!



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi! I was practicing a bit with something fast in a trash paper, trying to erase outlines at least, and a Paper-Plane just came to my mind 

It's not so amazing but I will keep it so I can compare it with future work
Now that I see it in my computer, I guess I will fix some things before storing.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the shading you did in this. I think it's a good picture.


----------



## newartist (Jul 11, 2015)

I like this one! The shading is nice, particularly because you have managed to produce the image without a heavy outline.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks you all!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree. Very nice work! The lack of outlines is an important skill to master and you are well on your way. Good job and YES keep it! Years down the road this will be a fantastic reference point.


----------



## CEDRU (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice! Keep it!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Very nice work, it remind me of the new army stealth planes, very aerodynamic, feels like it's flying and flying fast


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all ^^


----------

